# First Aid - Assorted References



## old medic (29 Apr 2005)

NATO Standardization Agreements:
STANAG 2122 edition 2 Medical Training In First-Aid, Basic Hygiene And Emergency Care
STANAG 2126 edition 5 First-Aid Kits And Emergency Medical Care Kits
STANAG 2358 First Aid and Hygiene Training in NBC Operations



Section First Aid kit poster (Army Lessons Learned Center 1994)
http://armyapp.dnd.ca/ALLC/Downloads/posters/no3/fakite.jpg

CFAO 9-5 -- FIRST AID AND CARDIOPULMONARY RESUSCITATION TRAINING
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/009-05_e.asp
Cancelled Change 2/03,
Replaced by DOAD, First Aid and CPR Training
Cancelled July 2006,
Replaced by CMP 11/06

CFAO 34-29 MEDICAL COVERAGE WHEN USING LIVE AMMUNITION OR EXPLOSIVES
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/034-29_e.asp

Heat Stress 
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5021/2_e.asp

Director General Safety First Aid Issues
http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/dsafeg/pubs/firstaid/intro_e.asp

First Aid Record Keeping Confidentiality Issues      
http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/dsafeg/pubs/firstaid/00native/1006-32-03_05-01-04FAidRegisters_e.doc

Hazard Alert - Wood Spine Boards 14 May 1999
http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/dsafeg/pubs/hazard/00native/H-990501_e.pdf

A Guide to WHMIS in DND and the CF
http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/dsafeg/pubs/WHMISguide/intro_e.asp

The Canadian Forces Medical Service (CFMS) issues three different First Aid Kits. The
contents of these Canadian Forces First Aid Kits, General Purpose, Nos 1, 2, and 3 are found in
A-MD-172-001/LX-000 CFMS Catalogue of Medical Supplies.


----------



## kratz (17 Dec 2006)

> CFAO 9-5 -- FIRST AID AND CARDIOPULMONARY RESUSCITATION TRAINING
> http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/009-05_e.asp
> Cancelled Change 2/03
> Replaced by DOAD, First Aid and CPR Training



To update this reference. The draft DOAD was cancelled. The current ref is CMP 11/06, this includes TCCC and CRFA. Note SJA first aid continues to be the minimum standard for DND and the CF.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/instructions/engraph/coverpage_e.asp?docid=203


----------



## kratz (18 Dec 2006)

For the First Aid Instructors (FAI) and Instructor-Trainers (FAITs). Here is the link to St John Ambulance national instranet site.

DCoPS also runs fourms on various topics including military first aid.


----------

